# Eglin Fish Ponds???



## jcoss15

Anybody know the best ponds/lakes on Eglin for bass fishing, got a yak and want to try some of those lakes but I don't know much about them.


----------



## The Pirate Ed

All of the Eglin ponds have some pretty good bass in them. I'd recommend just checking out the ones closest and most convenient to you. I find that soft plastics work the best. Be sure you have a fishing range pass from Jackson Guard.


----------



## -WiRtH-

+1 on all the Eglin ponds having nice bass in them. When I was 17 or 18 I caught a spotted bass on Kepner Pond that was 5 ounces under the state record, but they closed that one down a couple years ago. In Anderson Pond, just above Niceville, I always caught the most bass, but sometimes you have to reel them in fast unless you're willing to let the alligators take them. Jr. Walton Pond is just below Crestview at the end of Little Silver Rd and has some very nice bass in it, but a lot of grass the last time I went. Across the highway off Rattlesnake Bluff Rd is Duck Pond. Duck pond has limits on bass and bream sizes, but if you ever get a hankerin for some bream that's the place to be. Some of the biggest bass I have ever seen in my life are in this pond, but I've never seen anyone catch them...


----------



## jesse1378

fish upper and lower memorial by the BX. white spinnerbait for numbers, swimbait for size, plastics for anything. or weekly behind the bank. if you go to weekly there will be a good chance you'll see a guy with a red 240sx with a band-aid sticker on it...come talk to me  ill let you know more about the lakes


----------



## auguy7777

The ponds aren't like they used to be. Grass, grass, grass, in the majority of them. Also, better be prepared to fish ultra clear water. The best ponds are all the ones on Eglin, Duck Pond, and my personal fav, Gator Lake.


----------



## jesse1378

i sold my boat i cant fish gator lake anymore. but i had fun fishing frogs there. i did catch a crappie drop shotting, and several 12" mud fish on spinnerbaits.


----------



## AV8TR

Eglin only takes care of a few of their ponds now. Most of them are in bad shape, including what used to be the good ones.


----------



## jesse1378

yeah its a shame weekly is getting almost unfishable. and with no die off this winter its going to get really bad really quick


----------



## screwballl

The only 2 I bother with anymore is Indigo Pond in Walton Cty., and Duck Pond south of Crestview. Unfortunately those 2 also have a minimum 24" keeper limit for bass, and 8" for bream. 
I usually go for bream, and I catch at least 3-5 keeper size for the bluegill but rarely target bass anymore. Most people keep any bass of any size they catch at these ponds, and leave shortly after catching them. Now that I use my jon boat there more, I have had some really good summer days catching an easy 10-12 keeper size bluegill.

oh and for people that haven't heard or been around Anderson Pond lately, it is shut down as they are building these big walkways, campground facilities and rerouting the creek, but also redoing the pond itself so it is much deeper, but also MUCH smaller. Probably going to be useless for fishing anymore.


----------



## fsu alex

Can anyone fish these ponds?or are they open to non military?


----------



## jcoss15

fsu alex said:


> Can anyone fish these ponds?or are they open to non military?


you have to have a eglin fishing/rec. permit and then your good.


----------



## jstblsd

fsu alex said:


> Can anyone fish these ponds?or are they open to non military?


They are open to anyone but you have to get a range pass from the Jackson Guard.


----------



## jesse1378

you also have to have a state freshwater license even if you are on the bank.


----------



## mjr2p3

*Shore fishing*

I am currently stationed on Hurlburt and want to fish some of the lakes on the Eglin range. I'm a lifetime freshwater fishing fan. Since I don't have a boat, what are the best lakes to fish from the shore?


----------



## bowdiddly

mjr2p3 said:


> I am currently stationed on Hurlburt and want to fish some of the lakes on the Eglin range. I'm a lifetime freshwater fishing fan. Since I don't have a boat, what are the best lakes to fish from the shore?


Try the lakes/ponds on Hurlburt since you are stationed on it. They have some pretty good fishing but check out the regs cause they have a strict limits.


----------

